# Wechsel von PfeilCursor zu HandCursor bei ueberfahren einer ZextZeile...wie?



## anna sophiea (30. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich sollte beim ueberfahren einer bestimmten TextZeile mit dem PfeilCursor einen Wechsel zum handCursor herbeifuehren, so als wenn ich ueber eine HyperLink Zeile fahre, weiss aber nicht wie?

Ich erstelle das Layout in MmDreamWeaver und MsFrontPage, kenne mich kaum mit QuellText aus, 

kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen, bitte, danke, anna.


----------



## Xaicon (30. November 2004)

mit _cursor: pointer;_ sollte dir geholfen sein.
z.B.

```
<TD style='cursor: pointer;'>Blablabla</TD>
```
 
Weitere Infos:
http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/anzeigefenster.htm#cursor


----------



## anna sophiea (30. November 2004)

Hallo Xaicon....

danke fuer Deine schnelle antwort....habe Deinen Link durchgelesen, ist alles sehr schwierig fuer mich...  , darf ich Dich vielleicht fragen wo genau ich im Qelltext Deine Zeile einfuegen muss

```
<p align="center">
<font size="2" face="Verdana" color="#33CC33">
Standort LagePlan: Hier wird ein LagePlan der aktuellen Leitstelle geöffne</font></p></td>
```
Der Text   "Hier wird ein LagePlan der aktuellen Leitstelle geöffnet"   sollte beim ueberfahren die CursorAenderung bewirken....und jetzt weiss ich nicht wie ich diesem Text den Befehl zuweisen muss....


----------



## BenoX (30. November 2004)

```
<div style="cursor:pointer;">Hier wird ein LagePlan der aktuellen Leitstelle geöffne</div>
```

/edit was bezweckst du eignetlich damit wenn man mal fragen darf? Weil der Finger suggestiert dem Benutzter eigentlich einen Link ich glaube da würde ein anderer Curser besser passen


----------



## anna sophiea (30. November 2004)

BenoX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> /edit was bezweckst du eignetlich damit wenn man mal fragen darf? Weil der Finger suggestiert dem Benutzter eigentlich einen Link ich glaube da würde ein anderer Curser besser passen


..da ich mich nicht besonders (oder besser gesagt gar nicht) in Html zurechtfinde, verwende ich im neuen FrontPage vorgefertigte Optionen, z.B. auch eine Verfuegung die mir erlaubt Text zu markieren und ihm dann unter "Beaviors" den Befehl zu erteilen ein Browserfenster (so wie ein PopUp) zu oeffnen, das ich mit verschiedenen Moeglichkeiten belegen kann,....fuer mich ganz praktisch und einfach, nur vom ueberfahrenen Text ergeht eben kein Hinweis aus, dass hier ein Link besteht....

und danke fuer Deine Hilfe, jetzt funktionierts, es wird mir zwar der Text zwischen "Standort LagePlan:" und "Hier wird ein LagePlan der aktuellen Leitstelle geöffnet" um eine Zeile abgesetzt, aber zur Not kann ich immer noch die ganze Zeile mit dem HandCursor belegen....

du hast mir sehr geholfen danke,....anna.


----------



## BenoX (30. November 2004)

hehe, setz dich doch halt ma mit HTML auseinander.

http://de.selfhtml.org/

HTML ist echt nicht schwer und die geschichte mit den popup kannst du auch über ein javascript regeln, und den gewünschten text halt auf das javascript verweisen  

PS: Frontpage ist nicht gerade das wahrste


----------



## kurtparis (30. November 2004)

Nebenbei bemerkt : font size="2" solltest du vermeiden da du damit je nach Browser verschiedene Schriftgrössen hast.


----------



## anna sophiea (30. November 2004)

BenoX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hehe, setz dich doch halt ma mit HTML auseinander.
> 
> HTML ist echt nicht schwer und die geschichte mit den popup kannst du auch über ein javascript regeln, und den gewünschten text halt auf das javascript verweisen


...hab mich schon auseinander gesetzt, ja vielleicht zu wenig weil ich mir so schwer tue (manche Dinge lerne ich wahrscheinlich nie) mir fehlt ganz einfach die Begabung...



			
				BenoX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Frontpage ist nicht gerade das wahrste


auch das habe ich schon gehoert... .. aber mit dem Neuen tu ich mir doch noch leichter als mit DreamWever....

@kurtparis



			
				kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nebenbei bemerkt : font size="2" solltest du vermeiden da du damit je nach Browser verschiedene Schriftgrössen hast.


ja ja, das kommt davon wenn man schlampig ist  ,  danke.


----------



## Xaicon (30. November 2004)

anna sophiea hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und danke fuer Deine Hilfe, jetzt funktionierts, es wird mir zwar der Text zwischen "Standort LagePlan:" und "Hier wird ein LagePlan der aktuellen Leitstelle geöffnet" um eine Zeile abgesetzt, aber zur Not kann ich immer noch die ganze Zeile mit dem HandCursor belegen....


Du kannst das auch wie folgt implementieren, dann ist Dein Problem mit dem Zeilenumbruch beseitigt.

```
<p align="center">
<font size="2" face="Verdana" color="#33CC33">
Standort LagePlan: <span style='cursor:pointer;'>Hier wird ein LagePlan der aktuellen Leitstelle geöffne</span></font></p>
```
Die <font>-Tags würde ich auch durch <span> ersetzen und mit CSS formatieren, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## anna sophiea (30. November 2004)

@ Xaicon

...rechtherzlichen Dank jetzt ist es perfekt   ...danke vielmals, anna.

N.s. 





> Die <font>-Tags würde ich auch durch <span> ersetzen und mit CSS formatieren, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


 ich bin schon froh dass ich so wie's jetzt ist hinkriege..... .


----------

